# question, Getting XM helix for my house because



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

I like to turn down ballgames and listen to the hometown radio broadcast. H\ave not been able to do it for yeasr since I got DTV unless the local station delays their signal, which only happens sometimes but not always with the LSU and Saints games I can get at night. I got this radio in the hope that since XM is by sat it will be delayed too and I can turn down the sound and listen to the radio guys while watching baseball and college sports and get away from the insufferable fools on television. Anyone know whether this will work? Bought it anyway because even if it never works I can set up the radio at work to listent o music and news etc. Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm unfamiliar with the Helix, but in addition to recording content, can you pause and rewind live content like you can do on the SkyFi 2? If so it can be done but the timing is a little tricky. I've done this for hockey. When the game is on NBC HD or Versus HD, I'll watch the game in HD, but tune to the Sabres audio feed on XM. Between having a DVR and my SkyFi 2, I can sync it up pretty good, it's tricky to do, but after a few tries you'll get it o your satisfaction. Good luck!


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

You can't pause or rewind live content on the Helix. The only thing you can do is record it... and then listen back to the recording when it's done (no "chasing playback", either, like a DVR has.)


----------

